# Denon: Possible Problem



## wssmith (Aug 24, 2013)

I have a new Denon AVR-X2000 receiver. Today, I started to hear a random popping noise coming from the left rear speaker. It occurs at lower and higher volumes while watching a variety of shows on satellite. I checked the wiring to the speaker and didn't see any issues. I switched the left rear with the right rear and same problem, so it doesn't appear to be a speaker issue. 

I'm hoping it's not the receiver, but I'm out of other things to check. I'm still within my 30 day return window, so I can exchange this unit for another if necessary. Before I do that, I wanted to see if anyone more knowledgeable than I had any suggestions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Try another source.


----------



## wssmith (Aug 24, 2013)

lcaillo said:


> Try another source.


Unfortunately, I've tried other sources (PS3 and Xbox) and got the same result. I also reset the microprocessor, but no help there either. I can only assume it's the receiver, so I will pack it up this week and take it back. I really enjoyed the sound, so I will probably swap it out for another unit.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Could the speaker wire be bad or damaged? Not sure it could cause that type of problem, but it would be the easiest fix. As long as its not in the wall. I was worried are wires would get damaged when the drywall went up and tried to keep them safely out of screw distance where possible.


----------



## wssmith (Aug 24, 2013)

B- one said:


> Could the speaker wire be bad or damaged? Not sure it could cause that type of problem, but it would be the easiest fix. As long as its not in the wall. I was worried are wires would get damaged when the drywall went up and tried to keep them safely out of screw distance where possible.


I checked the speaker wire and saw no damage. I just saw that the Denon 3000 is on sale this week, so I may upgrade to that. Have to find the silver linings wherever you can!


----------



## powerlifter405 (Jul 28, 2013)

I had some issues w/ my Denon refurb. Their tech department was helpful in their attempts but it couldn't resolve the issues I was having. I had heard things about their products but my 1st buy and it ends up being a dud I was hesitant to go for another round. 
Good luck w/ the 3000 and the Denon's have some neat bells and whistles but I want and need something simple but solid so I pulled the trigger on a SR-120.


----------



## wssmith (Aug 24, 2013)

powerlifter405 said:


> I had some issues w/ my Denon refurb. Their tech department was helpful in their attempts but it couldn't resolve the issues I was having. I had heard things about their products but my 1st buy and it ends up being a dud I was hesitant to go for another round.
> Good luck w/ the 3000 and the Denon's have some neat bells and whistles but I want and need something simple but solid so I pulled the trigger on a SR-120.


Good luck with the SR-120! I returned the X-2000 and got another. The store was out of the 3000 and it would've been a 5 day wait until one came in. Too impatient to wait. The new receiver is hooked up and the popping noise is gone. Hopefully there will be no more issues or this will be my first an last Denon. Hoping that was a fluke.


----------



## powerlifter405 (Jul 28, 2013)

The X-2000 has some nice specs hopefully it will perform for you as you'd like. Good luck and enjoy:T


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

Never be afraid to run back to the place you bought it if anything is wrong, especially during the 30 day return window. Denon X-2000s have a two year manufacturers warranty too for good measure. (I own one..no issues so far)


----------

